# Can a primer make my foundation last longer?



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 2, 2010)

I looove primers for my eyemakeup, which really makes the eyeshadow last and last.

But I can't seem to find a face primer which can do the same for my foundation, and I have tried several.

Is there a face primer out there, that can make my foundation last longer?


----------



## Kragey (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have oily skin? I haven't noticed much of a difference with dry/combination skin types, but I know a lot of people with oily skin types have problems with their foundation "sliding off" and a primer helps.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 2, 2010)

i have dry skin and my skin eats my make-up.. like it does not slide off, it just appears to be gone by the end of the day
i need a primer, i just never bought one.. i am the type to wanna spend money on fun things like blush and shadow and hate spending money on the basics, even though they are more important.
i just touch up in the middle of the day to be honest.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 2, 2010)

^ When my skin is dry like that and won't hold foundation, it usually just helps to use moisturizer beforehand and let it sink in. It also helps my makeup go on more smoothly.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Do you have oily skin? I haven't noticed much of a difference with dry/combination skin types, but I know a lot of people with oily skin types have problems with their foundation "sliding off" and a primer helps._

 
I have an oily tzone, but to be honest my biggest problem is that I keep touching my face, and I tend to sweat a lot in my face.


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I use the Illamasqua Matte primer and i really helps my makeup to go on smooth, it lasts ages and I dont get oily on my tzone anymore.


----------



## annikay (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't help with the primer (it gets so expensive trying out different ones I haven't even gone down that road), but Clarins Everlasting Foundation stays on really well, I have oily skin and when it's warm, I tend to sweat on my forehead, bleh. But this is the best foundation I've tried! I set it with MAC Blot Powder.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 4, 2010)

Face primers can definitely make your makeup last longer. I am currently using Rimmel's fix and perfect, I like it. It's a good drugstore option IMHO.


----------



## Kragey (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I have an oily tzone, but to be honest my biggest problem is that I keep touching my face, and I tend to sweat a lot in my face._

 

Touching your face can wreak havoc on your makeup, even if you wear a primer. It can also transfer bacteria to your face. I know it's difficult, but you've got to try to resist doing it!


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 4, 2010)

i used to not believe that face primers could do much, but now i totally swear by these three products korres oak anti aging primer, urban decay brightening complexion primer, and tarte clean slate primer. these all helped made my concealer and foundation last much longer and smoother.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Jun 4, 2010)

I use Mac prep + prime skin visage before my foundation then set it with  Mac MSFN- Medium plus and Mac blot powder on my t-zones. I use ricepaper to blot my oily area or sweats..\


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 4, 2010)

I swear by MAC Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50. Seriously, this is for non-sliding/fading/budge-proof/till flawless at midnight makeup!
But I reckon it's best/good for oily skin only

I have also used and would recommend:
- L'Oreal Studip Secrets Smoothing Primer (or whatever it's called in the little glass jar)

-MUFE primers (the tinted non-HD ones)

-Philosophy The Present (makes skin alone look flawless, make-up lasts longer)

- Prescriptives Flawless Face Primer (discontinued but might be able to trace it online)

I personally hate silicone based primers, hence no Smashbox types on my list


----------



## KimmyAnne_678 (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to use Lancome La Base or Arden Good Morning Serum, but I started using Lauder Idealist which is the first product that really and truly made my pores finally not look like the Grand Canyon LOL.  Although it's not marketed as a foundation primer, it does have silicone in it, so I notice the same results in regards to my make up lasting longer and a smoother skin and application.

The other product which was a turning point for me, because before this, my foundation never lasted was Lauder Double Wear foundation.  They also make a light version, but I like the matte finish of the original


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

I use Murad Oil Control Mattifier.  Tried others, but this one works best for my oily skin.


----------

